# Potty training challenge



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey girls!
So ive been having a difficulty with potty training nemo. He seems to do fine peeing on it but when it comes to pooping he gives me a hard time. Ive tried putting two pee pads next to eachother and he still misses, ive tried sprays to attract him on the bad and nothing lol. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Not advice but poop is way easier to get up than pee pee. If that makes you feel any better.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

My 2 are both trained outside, but I do have to say this. As for pee, they pee over each other's pee, it is even better to pee where another dog has peed. But when it comes to poo, they walk around and around and poo where no other has pood before. It is always at a different place, and no other can have pood there before. I know sounds silly, but it's true. So maybe he doesn't want to poo where he peed???


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I could imagine an issue.... Is he a walker when he poops? Grace walks, she doesn't just stand there like Gus... she will walk around like she's afraid of it getting stuck on her LOL

I have no advice... Maybe put him in an xpen or small room lined with pads?


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> I could imagine an issue.... Is he a walker when he poops? Grace walks, she doesn't just stand there like Gus... she will walk around like she's afraid of it getting stuck on her LOL
> 
> I have no advice... Maybe put him in an xpen or small room lined with pads?


He does haha, i always try to catch him but he tricks me at times since he sometimes sniffs and play then poop, he has different patterns so hes sneaky. Ive tried an xpen but he would just go in to sniff then go out to poop. Ive also tried keeoing him in there and he wouldnt do anything until i let him out lol


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

This post is too funny! Try giving frozen liver treats when Nemo goes on his pad. Worked like a charm for Cassie. 

Sylie, I can't find your pictures. I did go to your profile. I love to see pictures. Sorry still newbie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Try repositioning the pad to where he went, see if that works.


----------



## mahceee (Aug 18, 2013)

Gross but works, try moving one of his poops to the pad and leaving it. The smell will trigger him to poop in the same place. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

